
A $21,000 Cosmetology School Debt, and a $9-an-Hour Job (2018) - bb88
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/26/business/cosmetology-school-debt-iowa.html
======
bb88
An EMT needs 132 hours of community school training.

A cosmetologist needs 1500+ hours.

